# Best location of HongKong studio for $HK 2.000.000



## root (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello guys ! 

currently we living and working in China Mainland and i with some reasons i thinking about purchasing an studio in HK, my budgeit is pretty small, just HK$2.000.000 

i seen this price range studios with locations:

*Wan Chai, Discovery Bay, North Point, Sheung Wan.*

Can anybody, please help me make an *rating(1,2,3,4)* for this areas ? I'm did not expect an castle for this money, but hope for right selection of area. 

Thanks ! :tea:


----------



## creamy338 (Jul 29, 2009)

The selection would really depend on your needs. Are you looking for a place with investing potential or just to live in? Do you want a quieter area or what size studios are you looking for? 
Are you looking for more an "island" environment or "city environment"? Are you willing to commute?


----------



## Priscilla311 (Nov 11, 2009)

Metro City Plaza. Pretty good and is at Po Lam station. Very convenient. I am staying there.


----------



## Add260 (Dec 21, 2009)

root said:


> Hello guys !
> 
> currently we living and working in China Mainland and i with some reasons i thinking about purchasing an studio in HK, my budgeit is pretty small, just HK$2.000.000
> 
> ...


So here is my assessment of the areas from an expats perspective..i am an American originally from Manhattan. I'm making these assumptions on the grounds that you don't have kids.

If you were on the train/MTR - this would be the direction the train stops go

SHEUNG WAN - *CENTRAL* - ADMIRALTY - WANCHAi -....North Point

1. Wan Chai - location that is near Central (financial/Corporate hub of HK) and lots of nice shopping areas nearby (Admiralty & Central area - one stop away on train). People say the area is a bit seedy (like 42nd street/Times Square NYC back i the 90's), but if you want nightlife, bars and restaurants that caterer to the expat, at a decent rate then it's worth it. Bad part about area is that they have the gogo bars with the hookers standing outside....Sailors and Int'l businessmen love visiting this area for that reason. The girls are not nasty & ****ty looking hookers...just tight tank tops and mini skirts, with high heels. Being from NYC, it's just a typical weekend look for the girls at the clubs

2. Discovery Bay- great place to live, but you are isolated on a little island far from all the excitement of HK, and must take a ferry to get into the main city of HK (Central area). The ferry takes about 45 mins. Great place if you like living away from the hustle & bustle of a big city. It's got its own little community of shops, restaurants, movie theater, own beach area- but after awhile can get quite annoying to take the Ferry everyday to go to work. It's also a nightmare to be on the ferry when Spring comes bc of all the rain

3. Sheung Wan - near Soho & Central area. The neighborhood is an extremely local Asian community, many shop owners don't speak english. The restaurants and shops all cater to Asian locals....I cant imagine the apts in this area to be too nice and updated. A bit too smelly and dirty for my taste.

4. North Point - Same look and shops like Sheung Wan, except that its further from Central and all the expat stores & jobs


Hope this helps


----------

